# HDD to SSD Migration



## angelkiller (Jun 12, 2010)

Hello. I recently picked up a cheap 32GB SSD. I'd like to use it in my laptop. However, my current laptop drive is 200GB. (one 50GB partition, one 137GB partition) There is more than 32GB of data between the partitions. I don't necessarily need all the data on the SSD, but I do need to keep the data. My laptop runs Windows 7 Professional. Is there an easy way to get my Windows 7 installation cloned on my SSD? _Cavet:_ I don't have the Win7 installation disk, so a fresh install isn't an option. I do have a spare desktop computer, so I am able to have both drives connected to the same computer.


It would be awesome if I got a response.


----------



## digibucc (Jun 12, 2010)

you really don't wanna do that.
cloning a mechanical platter drive install to an SSD will lose a ton of SSD performance, especially in Win 7
you want to find a way to get that install disk and give the SSD a fresh install.  The filesystem will be optimized for SSD rather than mechanical - which makes a difference.

if it really is impossible or you just don't want to do it that way - another working computer would be your best bet. or burn a utility cd like.. (solaris?) that has a disk imaging or disk cloning piece of software on it.
a spare pc is easiest imo - if it's set up and ready.  if no than go for a util disk.  boot off it, go into ghost or whatever clone software it uses.

you'll need to do a selective image.  copying just the windows system files and folders to the ssd.  then you can get an external adapter and leave the old mechanical hdd hooked up via usb for data.

I do, again, recommend a fresh install. even if you manage to get a selective image working properly - the performance will not be great, and could even turn out worse than when it was on the mechanical drive! no. to actually reap the benefits of an SSD you should do a fresh install.  It's worth it. I promise.


----------



## angelkiller (Jun 12, 2010)

My copy of Win7 comes from a volume license from my school. And I didn't particularly want to go out there since we're out and all. But if a clean install is the best option, than I'll do it.

Thanks for the response.  Any other opinions?


----------



## digibucc (Jun 12, 2010)

It really is, I promise you that.  It may be possible to pluck your Key from your existing installation, if anyone around you has an install disk for the same version you can use...

either way - copy the install disk to a usb pen drive and install from that.  whole install takes < 20 mins
here is a guide

other than that let windows 7 install do it's thing.  three are some tweaks and such you can do afterword but most aren't really necessary.

just be ready for the fastest boot time you've ever had


----------

